# Durham City Baths - Durham - Various Explores (February - June 2013)



## Dissimulate (Jun 29, 2013)

I know this site has been done to absolute death, but with it only being 5 mins down the road from me i often find myself and a few others spending a bit of time there when there is nothing else to do and nowhere else to explore.

This report is made up mostly of htos i've taken in the past few months with a couple on the end from last year when me and Mr Ex got a little silly one night.

Opened in September 1932 The baths replaced the previous peat floored pool (really? peat floor? bet that was nice :-/).
The pool closed down in 2008 after the newer and much more modern (and might i add hygenic) Freemans Quay complex opened on the other side of the City.
Despite being over 70 years old now the building never achieved listed status, planning permission was granted for a number of new homes along with a restaraunt and offices. The plans were never carried through thanks to the recession.


1. Main pool from the upper balcony




2. Reception area (where i used to sit an eat my pickled onion monster munch after a swim)



3. Looking through to the little pool from the reception area



4. Cash booth and reception area



5. Door through to little pool from reception area



This is where things got a bit silly, me and Mr Ex visited to place late one night last year armed with several large bags of tea lights!

6. Satan was not summoned, in fact the only unholy thing that was summoned was the demonic sounds and smells that erupted from my bum.



7. 




Thanks for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks great lit up!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 3, 2013)

great shots and report , yay to the monster munch and nay to the pentagram, must of took ages to light the place up , looks pretty epic!


----------



## woodland pixie (Jul 3, 2013)

Loving the candlelitness. Never seen this place despite it being 'done to absolute death'  thanks


----------



## Dissimulate (Jul 4, 2013)

Mars Lander said:


> nay to the pentagram


Of course the pentagram was just for a giggle, it's pointing the wrong way up apparently (i got into trouble about this from some Pagan expert on flickr).... 
PLUS i left the sacrificial goat in the car, little bugger had shit everywhere by the time we got out.


----------

